
NYSE Kills 'Land Mine' Order Type Some Blame for August Mayhem - chollida1
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-18/nyse-kills-land-mine-order-type-some-blame-for-august-mayhem
======
chollida1
I discussed the use of stop loss orders here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10129355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10129355)

and why the average user should never use them. Today the NYSE announced that
as of the end of February, they will no longer accept stop loss orders as well
as GTC(Good Till Cancel) orders.

